# Papilloma Viruses - Vitamins?



## ColoradoShepherd (May 15, 2011)

Hello, 

I don't mean to start another thread about puppy warts. But I've done a lot of reading on the forum, and while everyone mentions it's normal and it goes away with Vitamins, no one mentions what kind of Vitamins. 

Our 6 month old went to the vet and was diagnosed with the papilloma viruses, which is why I did some online research and am now interested in the Vitamins. Here's a pic, they are all over the inside of her lips and getting bigger. 










Thanks for the help!


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Poor baby!  I've never had this problem so my advice is just a guess but I'd say vitamin C would be good for boosting the immune system to fight off the infection. I'd do 500mg/day for a week and add 500mg each week until you get to 2000mg a day. (Unless he starts getting loose stools, then back off to a point he's firm) Give regular vitamin C (rather than Ester-C) to a puppy since Ester-C has calcium added. I give this to my dogs daily as a prevention/immunity boost.

Hope someone more helpful can come along!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I used Ester-C but for a younger pup I would use vitamin C 
white bump on tongue? - GermanShepherdHome.net

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/136627-white-bump-tongue.html

I also gave the dosage as described above.


----------

